# Future Fitness Goal



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well a few people know my uncle is Chris Chittell from Emmerdale, so tonight on the telephone we have agreed to do a walk for charity  will take me some time to get in shape and he is recovering from a ankle injury but anyway means i have a fantastic target because we will do it for charity! 

Hoping to get more people involved from the tv/sport world to make this an amazing event. Also heard it will get filmed  so I need to look top notch and not die from being unfit half way through!! 

The route we have spoken about is the West Highland Way, which covers 96miles, so need to be in peak health (pardon the pun) 

Once we concur that then it's off to cape wrath for the real challenge!! 

So im going to use this as a sort of diary to log how im getting on as it seems to work for others!

If anyone is in the Aberdeenshire area and fancies training with me get in touch!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

West Highland Way is a cracking route, drove part of it on my way back from Fort William last week, some of the best scenery in the uk by far !

one of my pals is cycling it over 3 days soon, would like to do it myself but would definitely be on a bike, how long you reckon it'll take you to walk it ?

oh yeh and i'll be going back up there MTB'ing a few times this year so give me a shout, i'll cycle while you walk..........:lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

haha i think it will be mixing cycling, walking and my fearful exercise... running! Im not to sure tbh but i have some way to go before im in shape for this.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

You can run it in 24 hours!!

You doing the old one or the new extended one? The old one is Milngavie to Fort William, the new extended one goes on to Inverness now!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

rag1873 said:


> You can run it in 24 hours!!
> 
> You doing the old one or the new extended one? The old one is Milngavie to Fort William, the new extended one goes on to Inverness now!!


I think its the old one then as a warm up then we are going to the Cape Wrath walk... I do fear this one


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

If your down in glasgow give me a shout, im always out cycling and happy for company!
My mate is also a personal trainer for outdoor pursuits (stays not far from part of the West Highland Way) so if you have any questions give us a shout and i can pass them on.
Good luck with it all...... Have you thought about camping or doing it the easy way and B&B.
Ive done the old west highland way years ago, had to carry all our gear, boy it was heavy!!!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ah right fair play, sounds like a great goal anyway so good luck :thumb:

running it in 24 hours !! you would have to be mental to attempt that :doublesho


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

calum001 said:


> ah right fair play, sounds like a great goal anyway so good luck :thumb:
> 
> running it in 24 hours !! you would have to be mental to attempt that :doublesho


My 2 mates done it... well one finished it, one pulled out halfway though. In fairness they werent carrying any gear with them as they had checkpoints where someone would meet them with whatever they required then on to the next checkpoint!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

rag1873 said:


> If your down in glasgow give me a shout, im always out cycling and happy for company!
> My mate is also a personal trainer for outdoor pursuits (stays not far from part of the West Highland Way) so if you have any questions give us a shout and i can pass them on.
> Good luck with it all...... Have you thought about camping or doing it the easy way and B&B.
> Ive done the old west highland way years ago, had to carry all our gear, boy it was heavy!!!


Ah excited thank you  i have my friend over here just now and he is trying to persuade me to post a before and after pic of myself on here, says its a good way to gain motivation but im not sold on that idea!

Going to go look at bikes tomorrow and get fitted up for one  used to have a cannondale, well still have it but need a new bike, maybe look at a Trek.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Def go for a Trek, they are bombproof! ever thought id afford one but my work joined the cycle to work scheme last year!!
I got a Trek 7.3FX Hybrid, cracking bike. Ive got access to a Trek mountain bike too and its great!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

rag1873 said:


> Def go for a Trek, they are bombproof! ever thought id afford one but my work joined the cycle to work scheme last year!!
> I got a Trek 7.3FX Hybrid, cracking bike. Ive got access to a Trek mountain bike too and its great!


I want something for more offroad than road... as for bombproof i need something that will take my weight first of all haha


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Bet you dont!!

Go for a Trek mountainbike!! They are bombproof!!


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

I usually see your unlce running the great north run when he does it, once your super fit you could join him and do it together  lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sadly I will never be able to run such a distance, they say you either a runner or a swimmer and im the latter... Always been a swimmer hate running.

Sometimes I wonder how he does all the running and film. He never seems to stop, he called me as i was out walking this morning getting awful excited about this event so the push is on me! got just over 12 months to get to the place i have to be!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_West Highland Way is great, beautiful scenery only spoiled by the midges...

I've done it twice over the years, in both directions and found starting in Fort William and finishing in Milngavie the easier, but then you don't get the chance to climb Ben Nevis at the end....

I've done it in 5 days both times carrying tents etc. but they now have companies that will pick up & drop off your equipment each day...Cheats...:lol:

You'll thoroughly enjoy it....Good luck...:thumb:_


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

I help run a triathlon every year at Lochgoilhead, its more of a family fun day rather than a serious triathlon but its a 6 mile country track run/walk, 10 mile road cycle then a mile swim in the Loch. 
Dont know if this would help with your training, its mid June this year but you dont have to do all sections, you can opt just to do 1, 2 or all 3.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Goodluck!!

They say you I hate both running and swimming, I would cycle all I could to be honest.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well today I started making calls regarding getting some support from companies etc as we want to raise as much cash as possible with little outlay. 

Anyway my biggest challenge is to get to a level of fitness. These guys that I'm doing it with run marathons and even at oap age well they are proper fit... So looking into going to the UK best bootcamp possibly for two weeks!!! Fingers crossed because this will be major boost to this challenge as it means I can get some climbs under my before the challenge. 

I await a call back


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

For sponsorship Decathlon at the Fort in Glasgow are good as are Achilles Heel in the west end of Glasgow.
Both have helped out in the past with sponsorship, freebies, discounts and advertising for our triathlon.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Excellent thanks for that. North Face have been amazing so looking for a couple of others. Looking at arranging events along the route where they can do a pa and collect monies raised etc. 

Really want this to be as successful as the old man of hoy we did a few years back!


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Cant get better than north face!! Hope you get some freebies too!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

As long as we get what is needed it's all good!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

It's always great to see people achieving goals. Look forward to following this one


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So that's it all booked and confirmed. I am off to No1 Bootcamp for a week on intense training. 

I leave Aberdeen on Friday for nottingham then collect my car Saturday morning then as of 3pm Saturday I shall signing my soul away for 7days of pure hell!!! 

Google the words "No1 Bootcamp" and you shall see what I mean!! Was going to go for two weeks but I can't get away for that length of time.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

abz001 said:


> So that's it all booked and confirmed. I am off to No1 Bootcamp for a week on intense training.
> 
> I leave Aberdeen on Friday for nottingham then collect my car Saturday morning then as of 3pm Saturday I shall signing my soul away for 7days of pure hell!!!
> 
> Google the words "No1 Bootcamp" and you shall see what I mean!! Was going to go for two weeks but I can't get away for that length of time.


Jeez looks like hell/fun! Not cheap though is it!!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Not cheap but I'm thinking it's what I need to help my reach both my fitness and the way I think. So if it works will be worth every penny! But it's going to really hard work...


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

abz001 said:


> Not cheap but I'm thinking it's what I need to help my reach both my fitness and the way I think. So if it works will be worth every penny! But it's going to really hard work...


Oh trust me i'm not saying it isnt worth it as these things can be a great kickstart to getting yourself 'into keeping fit' I was merely commenting on the cost!

It seems like they do a buy 1 get 1 half price though which makes a 2 week trip seem alot less!:thumb:

Good luck, you're going to need it!:lol::doublesho:thumb:


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Looks great fun.... but very pricey! If thats what it takes and it gets you fit and healthier there isnt really a price you can put on that is there! Worth every penny then!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish I could go for two weeks but I have an appointment on the 24th at hospital and have been waiting for this procedure for 6months so to postpone just isn't possible but they have said I can reschule my second week if need be. They have been amazing and really looking forward to it, but just realised I leave in two days!!! I better get shopping for my kit and packing... 

Now I'm scared. But I will update this with my progress and if you are on my fb well I'll be putting before and after pics up!! Fingers crossed I come home skinny!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

rag1873 said:


> Looks great fun.... but very pricey! If thats what it takes and it gets you fit and healthier there isnt really a price you can put on that is there! Worth every penny then!


This is how I am thInking about it... I may be crying by the end of Sunday thou haha


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well thats me south bound on the choo choo train, pick up new car tomorrow then head off to bootcamp! 

Sitting here in first class and looking at the hot food menu... making the most of this i think ill be eating nuts and fresh air for the next 7 days!!! hoo hum


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Okay so day one completed of bootcamp. Well it started yesterday at 3pm... 

Yesterday consisted of a fitness test which was as many sit ups and press up in two mins (2mins sit ups, 2mins press ups) followed by a Five mile walk then thankfully dinner, but we all thought the same... Looked like a posh starter but no that dinner! but Gemma, lizzi and myself went for a 3mile walk to the beach just to chill out. Honestly nothing to do here barr work out. 

Today we were up at half 6 to be ready for 7. A slow 4 mile run followed by 100 sit ups and 100 push ups. After porriage and fruit for breakfast, we did the most changing circuit training for 2 hrs  knee is now hurting by this point so when we had to run in the middle of each set I got to power walk. 

Then we got some snacks mmm carrot and orange. Two slices each! Then back to they doing toning curcuits for 2hrs followed by a nine mile hike and then a relaxing ice bath... 

So far so good but I'm wrecked so can't wait for 8pm I'll be asleep!! 

Today


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck, looks like an amazing place to be but horrible at the same time :lol:

Martin :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Respect to you for ya dedication, i jib out & stick to my cross trainer & vary from 2500-5000 reps, depending if I’m doing my strength training, which generally takes 1 hour 3 times a week, only got one goal at the moment, to deadlift 500 pounds for 1 - 5 reps :thumb:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I am heading north. Hurt my knee this morning so heading off prob for a two week rest then going back for a two week "break" at No1 Bootcamp. An amazing place especially if you have that goal but lack motivation to do it. Yes it's pricey but for me I need to do it. 

Just a shame to have to leave but the trainer is going to support me from a far with an ab workout and upper body until i go. Also the chef is creating me a eating plan to help me continue what I have started so I'm really pleased with how they are handling this  

Not looking forward to the knee drain and injections into my muscle mind you but hey hopefully then I can excel further than I have so far in the short space of time I was there...


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh no, how did you do the knee ? Sounds bloody painful !

Sounds grea that the PT and Chef are supporting you, must be worth it for service like that! 

Do these places still bother with a bleep-test ? (if its still called that? )

Hope the knee is better soon


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Look to the future, youve got the basic knowledge now for the next few weeks to continue on some parts of the new you until your fit enough to go back for another beasting!!!
Good luck and keep up the hard work!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Beasting is a complete understatement but you know what I'm gutted I had to leave and really can't wait to go back  

Already don't 200 sit ups and push ups since I got back in Aberdeen! Felt good...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well this went quiet oops.

Been a couple of months and well one step forward two steps back is a great way to explain this!

So got back to Aberdeen and went to see my doc who sent me to see a specialist. Steroid injection in knee and a course of steroid tablets, with these tablets ive put on what i lost  After seeing some pics of myself at the weekend I made a appointment to see my doc and get off the damn things. So today is the first day i wont be taking them, so it will be interesting to see how i get on with my knee. They have said i need to have the left knee replaced or ill continue to have these problems but I should be fine and given a list of dos and mostly DONTs. I was warned when i was first diagnosed with my knee problem, give up swimming or face a knee being replaced when older - i never listened I carried on!

So back to bootcamp in August or September (can give a couple of days notice to arrive) so the push is on to lose as much its safe to do so before then  

The doc and i laughed as he said i should shrink rather quickly as im mostly puffy from the steroids - we shall see if he is right or wrong :lol:


----------

